# ECA Pro alternatives?



## iscott2000 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have been using ECA Pro for its fat burning and suppression of appetite. ( 35mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine, 50mg Asparin )

I have been trying to find another product which used to be supplied by Elite Nutrition last year but the have since gone. It was called Ultimate Weight Loss Stack and contained:

1,3 Dimethylamylamine 30 mgs

Caffeine 200 mgs

Synephrine Hcl 10 mgs

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs

Anybody know of this product?

I've also been looking at Chaotic Labz Reaper. Anybody tried it?


----------



## iscott2000 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nobody????


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

iscott2000 said:


> I have been using ECA Pro for its fat burning and suppression of appetite. ( 35mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine, 50mg Asparin )
> 
> I have been trying to find another product which used to be supplied by Elite Nutrition last year but the have since gone. It was called Ultimate Weight Loss Stack and contained:
> 
> ...


Sorry mate cant help with your question but how did you find the eca pro?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Dhacks Pure Power Stack contains those ingredients


----------



## iscott2000 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi BIG Ian I like the ECA Pro however I've been using a different product recently called OXYLEAN 1-3D which work out about the same cost. Both are good as appetite suppressants and for An energy boost. The ECA pro I find you come done quickly from mid afternoon where the OXYLEAN gradually wears off throughout the day. Both good products


----------



## iscott2000 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks xpower I'll look into the Dhacks pure power stack. Cheers


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

iscott2000 said:


> Hi BIG Ian I like the ECA Pro however I've been using a different product recently called OXYLEAN 1-3D which work out about the same cost. Both are good as appetite suppressants and for An energy boost. The ECA pro I find you come done quickly from mid afternoon where the OXYLEAN gradually wears off throughout the day. Both good products


Could you point me in the direction of the eca pro mate?


----------



## iscott2000 (Oct 5, 2013)

ECA pro can be found on a popular online auction site buddy.


----------

